# Hardrock for DJ--how should I build it up?



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

alright so I have an '08 Hardrock Sport, and I'm upgrading to a Santa Cruz Heckler (my friend convinced me to break Specialized loyalty, plus it's like $4000 cheaper than an Enduro). Anyway I don't want to just throw away or sell my Hardrock so I thought I would make it a burly-ass DJ/Urban bike. How would you guys recommend to upgrade it? so far I have two plans that i have to decide between: make a lot of changes now, or replace parts as they break 

P.S. It's all stock right now


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> alright so I have an '08 Hardrock Sport, and I'm upgrading to a Santa Cruz Heckler (my friend convinced me to break Specialized loyalty, plus it's like $4000 cheaper than an Enduro). Anyway I don't want to just throw away or sell my Hardrock so I thought I would make it a burly-ass DJ/Urban bike. How would you guys recommend to upgrade it? so far I have two plans that i have to decide between: make a lot of changes now, or replace parts as they break
> 
> P.S. It's all stock right now


well you could ditch the front brake system, and convert the cranks to 1 speed. that'll lighten it up and not cost you anything. 
as for if you should buy anything up front, I guess that depends on how big are you goin to go? you'll be hurting if your forks break cause your getting huge air and there not made to handle it. other then that, Id just replace as you go. except, def. put some good platforms on it right off the bat.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

As stated before man, buy a set of bars and a shorter stem, and upgrade things as they go. Eventually you'll have a whole new bike in a few years.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sell it and buy an actual Dirt Jump bike. It is not worth trying to convert an xc bike--they are just completely different. Frame angles, fork, stem, bars, pedals, drivetrain--EVERYTHING is different.


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd keep it if it's a smaller frame, they're not so far off preferred 'DJ geometry'. I rock a hardrock as a street bike to goof around on when I can't get out to the trails the frame is stiff and strong, back end is lighter than you'd expect.


Replacing parts as they fail isn't the best idea when your bike is used for hucking or jumping, i think the following parts are a must for for a street/jump bike.

Strong wheels, a strong reliable fork, stiff cranks, some sort of chain guide system, shorty stem and riser bars

If you are missing most of these parts, you'd be a lot better off buying a complete bike


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats what I'm on right now too for DJ...on a highschooler's budget so I cant really afford a nice DJ rig. The fork is sh!t so I'm finally replacing it with a Rockshox Dart 3 I found on pricepoint.com for a good deal. Obviously it's not ideal for the situation, but if you don't have a bunch of cash to spend it's better then sitting on your butt typing at the computer all day. I would get a new fork, lock on grips, new platforms, maybe new tires and give it a shot. The wheels are suprisingly strong, I've racked them on curbs and stuff and theyre holding up great. I have to admit that bike is pretty durable for the price...


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

MOflow said:


> Thats what I'm on right now too for DJ...on a highschooler's budget so I cant really afford a nice DJ rig. The fork is sh!t so I'm finally replacing it with a Rockshox Dart 3 I found on pricepoint.com for a good deal. Obviously it's not ideal for the situation, but if you don't have a bunch of cash to spend it's better then sitting on your butt typing at the computer all day. I would get a new fork, lock on grips, new platforms, maybe new tires and give it a shot. The wheels are suprisingly strong, I've racked them on curbs and stuff and theyre holding up great. I have to admit that bike is pretty durable for the price...


cheap things are often strong, in the bike world you pay for strenght to weight ratio. That does not mean that some cheap things arnt complete crap but in some cases they may be better suited to this kind of abuse.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, you can almost get a DJ3 or DJ2 for the price of that Dart 3.

Id go DJ3 for jumping man.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> I'd keep it if it's a smaller frame, they're not so far off preferred 'DJ geometry'. I rock a hardrock as a street bike to goof around on when I can't get out to the trails the frame is stiff and strong, back end is lighter than you'd expect.
> 
> Replacing parts as they fail isn't the best idea when your bike is used for hucking or jumping, i think the following parts are a must for for a street/jump bike.
> 
> ...


forgot to mention: i'm on a budget. like a really tight budget


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

as mentioned in a previous post; don't build this frame up as a jump/street bike. it will not last and may break you as it breaks. sell it and get a dedicated jump/street frame, spec. it out with cheap singlespeed parts. get the best frame you can afford, the frame is where its out! parts will break and you can then upgrade as you go! good luck and have fun!


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> as mentioned in a previous post; don't build this frame up as a jump/street bike. it will not last and may break you as it breaks. sell it and get a dedicated jump/street frame, spec. it out with cheap singlespeed parts. get the best frame you can afford, the frame is where its out! parts will break and you can then upgrade as you go! good luck and have fun!


Yea this would be a better route but the most I could get for this bike is like $350. that leaves me with another $350 out of pocket. That's more than a month's pay for me.

forgot to mention I'm a 16-year-old high school student without a job


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

well in that case, rock what you got! but be careful, that frame is not made for jump/street riding! have fun.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I paid 450 for a near-mint STP! Buying used is the way to go, keep that in mind!


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Man, I paid 450 for a near-mint STP! Buying used is the way to go, keep that in mind!


+2 look for a good used bike. you should get a nice bike for ur budget, no one is stopping you to save up for 2months to get what you want. If ur really on a budget considder going rigid as a fork will take a lot of your money.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you did the right thing...I had the assualt EX best BMX i have effer had and I had a few. Besides bMx'es are great value for money. Not sure on your parts list though


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

MOflow said:


> Thats what I'm on right now too for DJ...on a highschooler's budget so I cant really afford a nice DJ rig. The fork is sh!t so I'm finally replacing it with a Rockshox Dart 3 I found on pricepoint.com for a good deal. Obviously it's not ideal for the situation, but if you don't have a bunch of cash to spend it's better then sitting on your butt typing at the computer all day. I would get a new fork, lock on grips, new platforms, maybe new tires and give it a shot. The wheels are suprisingly strong, I've racked them on curbs and stuff and theyre holding up great. I have to admit that bike is pretty durable for the price...


Don't lisen to him, that highschooler on a "tight budget" is probably flying around in his $50,000 truck talking on his brand new iPhone right now.
He just needs to get his priorities in the right spot


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

I kind of did something similar to what you are wanting to do with my old 3900, but after putting a decent amount of money into it I realized that an 18” frame cross country bike simply will not do it like a DJ specific bike will, so I bought a Haro Steel Reserve 1.3. If the 3900 had a 13” frame and I replaced the handlebar/ stem setup it would probably make for a better jumping bike…….


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Man, you can almost get a DJ3 or DJ2 for the price of that Dart 3.
> 
> Id go DJ3 for jumping man.


Well, I would too! Except I got that new fork for like half price, AND for the next couple months that is my only bike until I get a new FS for the trails


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> I think you did the right thing...I had the assualt EX best BMX i have effer had and I had a few. Besides bMx'es are great value for money. Not sure on your parts list though


For parts, I'm thinking I'll build it up with all the parts from the hardrock that fit, and for the rest of the parts I have an old Haro Backtrail that I can grab stuff off of

EDIT: does anyone know if I can fit the fork from the hardrock on the new sherman? If I'm not mistaken I should be able to with a 1 3/8 headset but can anyone confirm/deny this?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MOflow said:


> Thats what I'm on right now too for DJ...on a highschooler's budget so I cant really afford a nice DJ rig. The fork is sh!t so I'm finally replacing it with a Rockshox Dart 3 I found on pricepoint.com for a good deal. Obviously it's not ideal for the situation, but if you don't have a bunch of cash to spend it's better then sitting on your butt typing at the computer all day. I would get a new fork, lock on grips, new platforms, maybe new tires and give it a shot. The wheels are suprisingly strong, I've racked them on curbs and stuff and theyre holding up great. I have to admit that bike is pretty durable for the price...


Dart forks have been known to break from just recreational XC riding.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> For parts, I'm thinking I'll build it up with all the parts from the hardrock that fit, and for the rest of the parts I have an old Haro Backtrail that I can grab stuff off of
> 
> EDIT: does anyone know if I can fit the fork from the hardrock on the new sherman? If I'm not mistaken I should be able to with a 1 3/8 headset but can anyone confirm/deny this?


Deny.

1 1/8


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Deny.
> 
> 1 1/8


Thats what I meant


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sure it is.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> . . . another $350 out of pocket. That's more than a month's pay for me.
> 
> forgot to mention I'm a 16-year-old high school student without a job


A month's pay with no job would be ZERO dollars. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> A month's pay with no job would be ZERO dollars. :thumbsup:


Yeah... was going to say something about that.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I know people been saying it. I need to say it again. Do not jump the hardrock. It is not built for it and it will break. I have seen it happen with my own eyes. A friend cased a double and the chainstays sheared off the bike. simple as that. You can find a used dj bike that will take you down the road real nice. Or you can ride bmx till you have some money. I didn't move up to 26" squishy bikes till after i turned 18


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Id just keep an eye out for used bikes at great deals, whether its craigslist, pinkbke whatever. I got very good condition 07 mongoose ritual with an argyle 318 for $250. The seller's girlfriend said get rid of a few bikes and the djer was what I was shopping for. My gain and his loss.

You can ride the hardrock, but stay small and be careful, the dart isnt really an upgrade. I toasted the internals of my dart 2 on my xc bike just xc riding and I am not that big of a guy (170 pounds)...


----------

